

Neovim: last day, U$ 1.000 to go for refactoring Vim into a library - tambourine_man
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/539-neovim-first-iteration?lastDay

======
infogulch
Looks like it reached the $30k stretch goal. I look forward to seeing a vim
library.

